# Getting close to that river time...



## 33788 (Jan 4, 2017)

Counting down the days to start ripping some white bass lips in the rivers.  Hope to have a fairly dry Feb - April this 2017 hehe


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 4, 2017)

Indeed. It will be here soon. We've got an early full moon in February which isn't really conducive to spur an early run. We can hope for some warm temps to get things started during late February. The 12th of March is a full moon and the handful of days either side of it should see big movement.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 4, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> Indeed. It will be here soon. We've got an early full moon in February which isn't really conducive to spur an early run. We can hope for some warm temps to get things started during late February. The 12th of March is a full moon and the handful of days either side of it should see big movement.



What do you guys like to use for bait for the run,,,,


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 4, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> What do you guys like to use for bait for the run,,,,



There are a 1000 different opinions for lures. Here is my breakdown for where I fish. Early in the run I prefer small lures. 2" inch curly tails on an 1/8 oz head with the colors matched to water color. I will transition at some point over to 3 inch baits. White, yellow, and orange curly tails are old standbys that just work. By far my favorite bait is the Berkley Sick Fish Jr Swimbait. It flat catches fish and is very durable. I throw it on a 3/16 Oz light wire head, I get these from from Ebay. I also like the 2 smaller sizes of the Berkley Flicker Shad crankbaits. Last but not least, I will have a small buck tail tied on. All of these will cover 99% of the situations you will run into with white bass.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 4, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> There are a 1000 different opinions for lures. Here is my breakdown for where I fish. Early in the run I prefer small lures. 2" inch curly tails on an 1/8 oz head with the colors matched to water color. I will transition at some point over to 3 inch baits. White, yellow, and orange curly tails are old standbys that just work. By far my favorite bait is the Berkley Sick Fish Jr Swimbait. It flat catches fish and is very durable. I throw it on a 3/16 Oz light wire head, I get these from from Ebay. I also like the 2 smaller sizes of the Berkley Flicker Shad crankbaits. Last but not least, I will have a small buck tail tied on. All of these will cover 99% of the situations you will run into with white bass.



I got a Flickr shad this past year,,,, was gonna give it shot for walleye,,,, didn't get a chance to,,,, will try this year,,,, never had any luck with a swimbait for bass up here,,,, I use curly tails on my buzzbaits and spinner baits,,,, so you've had pretty good luck with the Flickr shad?


----------



## 33788 (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm similar to Dustin too.  Only use a few lures and that does the job. Flicker Shad 5 or 7 in natural or chartreuse color.  Also BPS 1/4 oz. lipless crankbait same colors.  1/8 oz. BPS feather jig in pink/white bounced off the bottom. White bass in the river is fun because you actually have to go looking for them which can be tough at times but of course once found it's easy picking.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 4, 2017)

33788 said:


> I'm similar to Dustin too.  Only use a few lures and that does the job. Flicker Shad 5 or 7 in natural or chartreuse color.  Also BPS 1/4 oz. lipless crankbait same colors.  1/8 oz. BPS feather jig in pink/white bounced off the bottom. White bass in the river is fun because you actually have to go looking for them which can be tough at times but of course once found it's easy picking.



Are white bass pretty good eating? Fight pretty good? Never caught one,,,, would like too if I can get down there,,,, how's the current on the rivers you guys fish?


----------



## riverbank (Jan 4, 2017)

Do they ever make it up as far north as me? Middle fork broad?


----------



## 33788 (Jan 4, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Are white bass pretty good eating? Fight pretty good? Never caught one,,,, would like too if I can get down there,,,, how's the current on the rivers you guys fish?



White bass are great eating.  I preference them over hybrid or striper.  Sure beats the farm raised tilapia we can get from Walmart in my opinion.  I usually keep enough to eat for the year then the rest is all for fun.  

They do put up a great fight on light tackle, no complaints there at all.  Even better in the river when they get into the current.  

As for current I always watch the gauges but the whites don't care.  As long as the river is not blown out chocolate brown I'll fish it.  The biggest problem is being able to maneuver and get back up to where you launched.  I fish the Coosa river mainly and have helped tow a few boats back to the launch ramp.  I hope someone will do the same for me one day if ever need hehe.  So be sure your motor is in top notch shape or else it's a 5+ hours float back to the nearest ramp.  You will not be able to troll back up most of these rivers even on a slow current.  Hope this helps.


----------



## 33788 (Jan 4, 2017)

riverbank said:


> Do they ever make it up as far north as me? Middle fork broad?



Here you go.  Happy tugging!

http://www.georgiariverfishing.com/GAarticles/WhiteBassRuns/WhiteBassRuns.htm

THE SAVANNAH RIVER WATERSHED

    The Savannah River watershed drains the Tallulah and Chattooga Rivers out of the mountains before absorbing numerous other rivers and creeks farther south. Information on white bass runs in the Tallulah lakes (Burton, Seed, Rabun, Tallulah Falls, and Tugalo) is pretty scarce, probably because many of these lakes are connected with little or no river habitat between them. The Savannah River reservoirs, however, are loaded with whites and offer great springtime runs.

Lake Burton- The white bass in Lake Burton are known for being rather large (3 pounders aren't uncommon) and head up the Tallulah River as warmer weather approaches.

Lake Tugalo- Located near Tallulah Falls, the best run of whites occurs up the Chattooga River. A few whites also may congregate at the point where the Tallulah River enters the lake.

Lake Hartwell- Located on the Georgia/SC border, Lake Hartwell is loaded up with white bass. The best run occurs up the Tugaloo River all the way up to the dam behind Lake Yonah. The stretch between Highway 123 and the Yonah dam is the best.

Lake Russell- The primary white bass run in Lake Russell occurs up the Savannah to the Hartwell tailrace and is traditionally pretty good. There are a couple tributaries on the Georgia side that may be worth a look as well.

Clarks Hill- The run of whites up the Broad River is legendary, and whites are caught every year upstream and in the South Fork of the Broad. Another great, but lesser known run occurs up the Little River on the Georgia side. Another hotspot for whites, though not really a riverine environment, is at the tailwaters of Lake Russell.


----------



## riverbank (Jan 4, 2017)

Heck yeah. I appreciate that.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 4, 2017)

33788 said:


> White bass are great eating.  I preference them over hybrid or striper.  Sure beats the farm raised tilapia we can get from Walmart in my opinion.  I usually keep enough to eat for the year then the rest is all for fun.
> 
> They do put up a great fight on light tackle, no complaints there at all.  Even better in the river when they get into the current.
> 
> As for current I always watch the gauges but the whites don't care.  As long as the river is not blown out chocolate brown I'll fish it.  The biggest problem is being able to maneuver and get back up to where you launched.  I fish the Coosa river mainly and have helped tow a few boats back to the launch ramp.  I hope someone will do the same for me one day if ever need hehe.  So be sure your motor is in top notch shape or else it's a 5+ hours float back to the nearest ramp.  You will not be able to troll back up most of these rivers even on a slow current.  Hope this helps.



Yeah,,,, can't handle tilapia,,,, had it once, never again,,,, any size limits? Creel limits? The reason I asked about the current is up here on parts of the river, other than being shallow, is the current is stiff and you wouldn't want to be alone,,,, thanks for the info,,,,


----------



## 33788 (Jan 4, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Yeah,,,, can't handle tilapia,,,, had it once, never again,,,, any size limits? Creel limits? The reason I asked about the current is up here on parts of the river, other than being shallow, is the current is stiff and you wouldn't want to be alone,,,, thanks for the info,,,,



I just realized you were from the mid-west.  Here in GA it's 15 creel limit.  They group all the line sides together white bass, hybrid, and striper.  I believe you can only keep (2) over 23 inches.  But where you are from that's the land of whites if I'm not mistaken.  I've heard of the epic catches people make.  I know in Wisconsin there is no limits.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2017)

33788 said:


> I just realized you were from the mid-west.  Here in GA it's 15 creel limit.  They group all the line sides together white bass, hybrid, and striper.  I believe you can only keep (2) over 23 inches.  But where you are from that's the land of whites if I'm not mistaken.  I've heard of the epic catches people make.  I know in Wisconsin there is no limits.



Pretty much up here it's all about the smallies, walleye, northerns, steelhead, Browns, rainbows and LMs,,,, thanks for the info,,,,


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 5, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Are white bass pretty good eating? Fight pretty good? Never caught one,,,, would like too if I can get down there,,,, how's the current on the rivers you guys fish?



I agree that whites are good eating. The fight is very good with lighter tackle. Anything over 6lb line is overkill and takes the fun out of it. The current is usually.75 to 2 mph on the Hooch during the spring, depending on rain and generation. Understanding the current is the ticket in catching the fish. Current breaks are where the fish will hold the vast majority of the time. They can be creek mouths, blowdown, large rocks/shoals, and sandbars.


----------



## 33788 (Jan 5, 2017)

^ Agree with Dustin.  Just look for breaks.  So many times they will be stacked up in creek mouths.  Some days they wan moving baits other times they just want something hopped off the bottom.  But overall once you can pattern them out it's a quick limit.


----------



## little rascal (Jan 5, 2017)

*Cmp1*

this little yellow critter here on the left side, there are no creel limits on these. They are not real big, but full of fight, good eating and plentiful over on the Ga/Bama line. That guy there holding them would throw all the whites back if I let him keep all the yellows. I like them both with with more favor on flavor from a small white.


----------



## mmcneil (Jan 5, 2017)

They are definitely tasty, fried fresh the night you get home!  I will throw all the baits mentioned above till I find the one they want.  Most of the time it's a jig head with a curly tail, color to match the water.  I've never had much luck in the coosa when the discharge was above 11OO0 cfm. Can't wait for the run!


----------



## Batjack (Jan 6, 2017)

little rascal said:


> this little yellow critter here on the left side, there are no creel limits on these. They are not real big, but full of fight, good eating and plentiful over on the Ga/Bama line. That guy there holding them would throw all the whites back if I let him keep all the yellows. I like them both with with more favor on flavor from a small white.



Dang skippy! Love them little yeller fellers. Just glad they don't get much bigger, to quote some guy in this fish movie I once saw..."We'd need a bigger boat."


----------



## 33788 (Jan 6, 2017)

My kids love the small whites and yellows gutted, scaled, salted, and deep fried crispy.  They'll eat fins, bones, pretty much anything crispy edible minus the fish head.  Looking forward to the run


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 6, 2017)

So there not mushy like LMs? I'll bet they do fight pretty good, especially on light or UL tackle,,,,


----------



## Big7 (Jan 6, 2017)

Ga HWY 15, Oconee River.

Catch all you want starting last week
of January.


Don't tell nobody though.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 6, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> So there not mushy like LMs? I'll bet they do fight pretty good, especially on light or UL tackle,,,,


Not mushy at all. These guys fight the current most of their lives. The whites are great on the hook and the plate, but those yellow bass fight 10 times harder than any fresh water fish by the pound (just my opinion). And when fried up whole (minus the head) they taste like clear water blue gills with HUGE shoulders. If you like how fish are supposed to taste then you'll love either of these.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Batjack said:


> Not mushy at all. These guys fight the current most of their lives. The whites are great on the hook and the plate, but those yellow bass fight 10 times harder than any fresh water fish by the pound (just my opinion). And when fried up whole (minus the head) they taste like clear water blue gills with HUGE shoulders. If you like how fish are supposed to taste then you'll love either of these.



Man they sound good,,,, if their like gills, then they gotta be good,,,, the more crispy the better,,,, Cajun seasoning,,,,
I'm gonna try and get down the beginning of March, if my back will allow it,,,, will I be able to handle the current alone?


----------



## mmcneil (Jan 6, 2017)

Cmp1, what river do you plan on fishing and what type of boat?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 7, 2017)

mmcneil said:


> Cmp1, what river do you plan on fishing and what type of boat?



Probably the Tallulah,,,, 16ft polar kraft, 25hp merc,,,, am gonna try to help out the OWL folks at Guntersville if I can,,,, there's a lot of variables with my back,,,, but I'm going to try,,,, thanks for the help,,,,


----------



## WPrich (Jan 7, 2017)

Some other lures that I've used and had great success down on the Chattahoochee are the 1/4 rapala rippin rap (white in clear water and chartruese in stained) and little George tail spinners.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 7, 2017)

WPrich said:


> Some other lures that I've used and had great success down on the Chattahoochee are the 1/4 rapala rippin rap (white in clear water and chartruese in stained) and little George tail spinners.



I'm gonna have to check out the little George tail spinners, I've got a rippin rap, chartreuse, not white,,,, have caught several LMs on the RR up here,,,, never had any luck on any white bait up here,,,, am gonna try and get down,,,,

Btw, love your weiner dog,,,, full size or miniature?


----------



## WPrich (Jan 7, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm gonna have to check out the little George tail spinners, I've got a rippin rap, chartreuse, not white,,,, have caught several LMs on the RR up here,,,, never had any luck on any white bait up here,,,, am gonna try and get down,,,,
> 
> Btw, love your weiner dog,,,, full size or miniature?



She's a full size we also have a miniature now as well that's 8 months old.


----------



## yakangler (Jan 10, 2017)

What are the best options for a guy in a kayak to fish the white bass run? I am in N. Atlanta so the Chattahoochee is closest but it seems that run is not very good anymore?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## 33788 (Jan 10, 2017)

yakangler said:


> What are the best options for a guy in a kayak to fish the white bass run? I am in N. Atlanta so the Chattahoochee is closest but it seems that run is not very good anymore?
> 
> Thanks for any advice!



If I only still had my kayaks I'd be all over the Little River and Etowah River that flows into Allatoona during the run.  Of course you'll just need to put in up river and take out down river because the fast flow on the Etowah I do not think you'll be able to paddle back.  Little River you should not have any issues.  Hard to get a boat up Etowah until after May sadly.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 10, 2017)

yakangler said:


> What are the best options for a guy in a kayak to fish the white bass run? I am in N. Atlanta so the Chattahoochee is closest but it seems that run is not very good anymore?
> 
> Thanks for any advice!



The only part that isn't any good is the river above Lanier. There are other options on the Hooch that are tops in the state.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 10, 2017)

Does anyone in Cherokee County know if the whites come up Little River from Allatoona?


----------



## little rascal (Jan 10, 2017)

*Not from Cherokee county*



> Does anyone in Cherokee County know if the whites come up Little River from Allatoona?



but yes, they do.


----------



## 33788 (Jan 13, 2017)

Some friends from NC are tearing up the whites in river/creek mouths already.  Looks like they are stacked up waiting to make that run up.  It should be similar here in GA.  Hope to get my boat down here in mid-Feb to test out the mouths


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm DEFINITELY looking forward to it. Every kind of fish you can catch should start biting at the same time as water temps warm. Only  problem is going from not fishing at all to bringing something for everything! Going to need bass rods, crappie rods, striper rods, catfish and carp setups, and the list goes on...


----------



## EllijayFalconsFan (Jan 18, 2017)

Anyone know what the best put ins and take outs for the Etowah river or Coosa river?  I'm wanting to do a float trip down it in the coming weeks.  I wouldn't be trying to paddle up and would just take two cars.


----------



## dougfire (Jan 27, 2017)

*yellow ?*

what is the name of the yellow, it is still a white bass right?


----------



## WPrich (Jan 27, 2017)

dougfire said:


> what is the name of the yellow, it is still a white bass right?



It's a Yellow bass they're another species from the white bass


----------



## Batjack (Jan 28, 2017)

The yellow bass is smaller, but meaner on the hook. If you hooked one around a pound and weren't ready, it'd take your rod right out of your hand. The Ala. record is just 2 lbs. 8 oz. and must have been a hand full. They're not supposed to be in Ga., so the book doesn't recognize them as game fish. When you remove the hook, you need to hold the gill flaps shut. They bite down on your bait and flare their gill flaps which are sharp as razors and will lay your palm open. They have "big shoulders" for their size with more meat than other fish their size, and good tasting when fried head off.
I've read that in some of the northern states, that they consider them a nuisance fish and will drain lakes to get rid of them. I guess they must over populate up there or something. But I (at least) love them down here.


----------



## sasmojoe (Jan 28, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> The only part that isn't any good is the river above Lanier. There are other options on the Hooch that are tops in the state.



So the chattahoochee above Lanier is not any good?


----------



## deputy430 (Jan 30, 2017)

January??? Little early isn't it? Staging at the mouth or running?


----------



## carver (Jan 30, 2017)

We kill the White bass on Lake Blue Ridge,catch a few Pickerel too.
Then hit the Taccoa river for some trout.


----------



## 61BelAir (Jan 30, 2017)

Batjack said:


> When you remove the hook, you need to hold the gill flaps shut. They bite down on your bait and flare their gill flaps which are sharp as razors and will lay your palm open.


THANK YOU for all your posts, but especially that information.  Are whites/hybrids/stripers the same way?   Hate to say it, but I've never caught any of them and would rather be forewarned instead of bleeding any day.


----------



## little rascal (Jan 30, 2017)

*Staging*



> deputy430/ January??? Little early isn't it? Staging at the mouth or running?


Nope, they usually start staging in February with a slight warm up. This year their February happened in January. Look at the date on the link below. We caught no whites that day, but went back exactly a week later and caught many yellows again but a lot of whites this time. I didn't take pics, sorry. However the creek will get gutted out with a few floods(which it did the day after the whites showed up, went from 3ft. to 8ft.) and muddied up and go thru a few more cold fronts, but they will be right back where they were a few days later eating and waiting on warmer temps and rising water so they can head upstream. They do it every year, we've chased them for years, it's one of the most predictable things I know of on the planet. Fish don't have a calendar, they go by sunlight, length of day, water temps, food availability and the instinct to reproduce.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=890651


----------



## Batjack (Jan 31, 2017)

61BelAir said:


> THANK YOU for all your posts, but especially that information.  Are whites/hybrids/stripers the same way?   Hate to say it, but I've never caught any of them and would rather be forewarned instead of bleeding any day.


No. If they are small enough, you just hold them like you would a panfish. For the most part  they're big enough to get your fingers (if your lucky your hand) in their mouths and still have room to get the hook out. Believe me, being way up the creek with fish bite'n like crazy and having a big gash in the palm of your casting hand makes for a LONG day.
I left out, in the earlier post, that yellow bass look like small white bass with a slight yellow tinge on their sides.


----------



## jcal1985 (Jan 31, 2017)

Any one know of any good spots with bank access to catch the run....I have a small inflatable but it sounds like the current is going to be a bit much in these rivers for a float.


----------



## brunofishing (Feb 1, 2017)

Columbus River Walk


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 1, 2017)

sasmojoe said:


> So the chattahoochee above Lanier is not any good?



I'm not saying there are a few fish that make the run but the Lanier run died with the introduction of Blue backs into the lake. 



deputy430 said:


> January??? Little early isn't it? Staging at the mouth or running?



Like Little Rascal said, these fish know when its time to go. Water temps play a huge role in the movement. West Point proper has been in the mid 50's, well warm enough to get them moving North. There are certain areas they will stop on to stage on the way up. I've got to go out of town for work this weekend, but I can almost guarantee that next weekend I will find some whites in one of a handful of areas. 



61BelAir said:


> THANK YOU for all your posts, but especially that information.  Are whites/hybrids/stripers the same way?   Hate to say it, but I've never caught any of them and would rather be forewarned instead of bleeding any day.



Yes they are. The gill flap on all linesides are razor sharp and will cut you before you even know what happened.



jcal1985 said:


> Any one know of any good spots with bank access to catch the run....I have a small inflatable but it sounds like the current is going to be a bit much in these rivers for a float.



The old ball park in Franklin, Georgia is a good place to catch the West Point run. That area is good usually mid March-April.


----------



## 61BelAir (Feb 1, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> Yes they are. The gill flap on all linesides are razor sharp and will cut you before you even know what happened.



Thank you also!  I don't wanna find out stuff like this the hard way.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Feb 1, 2017)

Is the run good on clarks hill?


----------



## glock19 (Feb 1, 2017)

It looks like many of you fish the Coosa. There's a boat ramp half way between Brushy Branch and the lock and dam. I think it's on Old River Rd.

1) Is it always open?
2) Is it launch-able now? 
3) At what gauge level does it become dangerous to launch there? (The COOSA RIVER (MAYO'S BAR) NEAR ROME gauge)
4) Is it safe to leave truck and trailer there for a long period, generally? 

Thanks.


----------



## mike1225 (Feb 2, 2017)

I don't know about lately but a few years ago they were knocking the windows out of vehicles all the time at Old River Ramp.


----------



## mmcneil (Feb 3, 2017)

Yep it's open now. It's always open.  I don't leave anything in my truck when I use it.  I clean out everything that might look inviting to someone.  I've used it at 10,000- 5,500 cfm.  The ramp does drop off right about the time my boat floats off the trailer.  When I load it up I just stop short of the drop off.


----------



## 33788 (Feb 4, 2017)

Quackmasterofgeorgia said:


> Is the run good on clarks hill?



http://www.georgiariverfishing.com/GAarticles/WhiteBassRuns/WhiteBassRuns.htm

THE SAVANNAH RIVER WATERSHED

Clarks Hill- The run of whites up the Broad River is legendary, and whites are caught every year upstream and in the South Fork of the Broad. Another great, but lesser known run occurs up the Little River on the Georgia side. Another hotspot for whites, though not really a riverine environment, is at the tailwaters of Lake Russell.

Looks like there is a good run.  Hope you slay them


----------



## 33788 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looking at the gauges for the river I usually fish it's much warmer and flow is less than the previous year this same time.  I hope it stabilizes going forward but who knows, Mother nature is unpredictable.  Happy tugging and good luck everyone


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Feb 4, 2017)

33788 said:


> http://www.georgiariverfishing.com/GAarticles/WhiteBassRuns/WhiteBassRuns.htm
> 
> THE SAVANNAH RIVER WATERSHED
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## deputy430 (Feb 6, 2017)

What about the Oconee.... anyone been there lately?


----------



## DeucesWild (Feb 6, 2017)

deputy430 said:


> What about the Oconee.... anyone been there lately?





Need some rain soon. When Ga Power generates in the afternoon it makes it almost impossible to run your gas motor due to the water level drop if your fishing above 15 bridge.


----------



## deputy430 (Feb 8, 2017)

Usually south of 15... plan on exploring up that way this year... anything biting?


----------



## EllijayFalconsFan (Feb 8, 2017)

I'll be floating the Etowah from the river part to Knox Bridge.  I'm excited for the journey.


----------



## citylimitshunter (Feb 9, 2017)

Dustin pate do you mind elaborating on why the introduction of blue backs affected the run up the hooch?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 9, 2017)

citylimitshunter said:


> Dustin pate do you mind elaborating on why the introduction of blue backs affected the run up the hooch?



Blue backs are notorious for eating the eggs of white bass in the rivers.


----------



## citylimitshunter (Feb 10, 2017)

Oh ok. Are they finding somewhere else to go?


----------



## stiles1682 (Feb 12, 2017)

The Lock n Dam in Rome was on fire Friday!!!


----------



## glock19 (Feb 12, 2017)

stiles1682 said:


> The Lock n Dam in Rome was on fire Friday!!!



what did the water look like Friday (muddy, heavily stained, light stained, etc.)?  thx.


----------

